
IBM releases Diversity in Faces, a dataset with 1M+ annotations to reduce bias - theknight
https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/29/ibm-releases-diversity-in-faces-a-dataset-of-over-1-million-annotations-to-help-reduce-facial-recognition-bias/
======
surfsvammel
Things like this might be increasingly important going forward. In the long
run AI needs to become more intelligent so that it doesn’t need big data to
learn. Using large data sets tend to introduce biases more easily.

